# Dried Buttermilk



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I picked up dried buttermilk at the grocery, but not sure if it's the right thing.

Under ingredients it says: A cultured blend of sweet cream churned buttermilk, sweet dairy whey, and lactic acid.

Did I buy the right thing?

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

If you got it in the baking section you got the right thing. It works great for tear staining for puppies. 

Tina


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Aug 29 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823756


> I picked up dried buttermilk at the grocery, but not sure if it's the right thing.
> 
> Under ingredients it says: A cultured blend of sweet cream churned buttermilk, sweet dairy whey, and lactic acid.
> 
> ...



The powdered buttermilk I use is from Organic Valley Family of Farms. The ingredients read: Organic buttermilk, organic skim milk. However, your ingredient list has passed my Health Czar Husband's requirements. It should be fine.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Great!! Thanks for the replies!!

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That sounds like the right thing...just remember to keep it refrigerated once it's opened!


----------

